# Rheinhöhenweg (rechtsrheinisch)



## sipemue (27. August 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob der Rheinhöhenweg gut mit dem Radl zwischen Wiesbaden und Koblenz gefahren werden kann?

Und falls ja, kann ein GPS Track hierzu auch empfohlen werden?

Besten Dank


----------



## DermitdemE (27. August 2014)

Zwischen Eiserne Hand und Aulhausen bin ich Teile des Rheinhöhenweg schon gefahren. Geht... Nix dolles in dem Bereich 
http://www.rheingau.de/sehenswertes/wanderwege/rheinhoehenweg
Hier meine GPX zu dieser Tour: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=njfwcxidhvkfjvjh
Wenn Du Dir bei GPSies die "Waymarked Trails" anzeigen lässt, dann kannst Du das "R auf weißem Grund" verfolgen. Aber kurz vor Stephanshausen an der "7 Wege" Kreuzung wird daraus das "weiße R auf blauem Grund" und das ist glaube ich der Rheinsteig.

Aber wird der Rheinhöhenweg nicht irgendwann zum Rheinsteig bzw. Teile davon? Da ist das Radln verboten 
Ein kompletten GPX habe ich dafür nicht gefunden. Nur linksrheinisch findest Du eine komplette Tour bei GPSies.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (27. August 2014)

Habe noch nicht gehört dass auf dem Rhensteig radfahren verboten ist. Im RLP gilt wohl eine 2m Regelung.


----------



## DermitdemE (27. August 2014)

Dann lies das mal 
http://www.rheinsteig.de/der-rheinsteig/wegemanagement/biken-reiten/
Zumindest Teile so wie sich das liest.


----------



## Wickerer (28. August 2014)

Die dort zitierte Regelung für Hessen ist Blödsinn. Und die für RP ist so komprimiert, dass sie eher das Wunschdenken des Tourismusverbandes darstellt. Die DIMB sieht das ein wenig anders: http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/317-die-rechtslage-in-rheinland-pfalz Ich würde trotzdem davon abraten, den Rheinhöhenweg zwischen Kaub und Lahnstein an einem sonnigen Wochenende zu befahren.

Der Rheinhöhenweg ist teilweise deckungsgleich mit dem Rheinsteig. Vor allem zwischen Wiesbaden und Kaub bewegt er sich oft abseits des Rheinsteigs im Hinterland. Den Rhein kriegst Du erst kurz vor Lorch zum ersten mal zu sehen. Die Markierung des Rheinhöhenwegs wurde seit Jahren nicht mehr gepflegt und dort wo er nicht mit dem Rheinsteig identisch ist, verfallen die Wege zusehends. 

Diese Strecke http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=refhfijelsohfkgv folgt zwischen Kaub und Braubach dem Rheinhöhenweg. GPS-Daten für den Rheinhöhenweg zwischen Wiesbaden und Kaub kann ich bei Bedarf auch noch liefern. 

Ob man auf dem Rheinhöhenweg gut fahren kann, hängt davon ab, was Du darunter verstehst. Es gibt einige Schiebe- und Tragepassagen und ein paar zugewachsene Abschnitte, aber auch jede Menge schöne Trails, Aussichtspunkte und Burgen. Da man andauernd zwischen Rheinufer und Hochplateau pendelt, kommen etliche Höhenmeter zusammen und ruhiges Dahinrollen sieht sicherlich anders aus ;-)


----------



## Dave 007 (28. August 2014)

falls Du den Rheinsteig meinst: rund um die Highlights wie Loreley sind am Wochenende bei gutem Wetter viele Wanderer unterwegs, ging mir zumindest so, falls möglich besser unter der Woche fahren, Trail wird teilweise auch schon mal etwas schmäler, kein "Höhenweg", geht mehrmals ins Tal runter und dann wieder hoch (siehe Höhenprofil!), bis auf wenige Stellen aber alles fahrbar, gps Daten und Höhenprofil -> Internet


----------



## dickerbert (28. August 2014)

Der Rheinsteig ist zwischen Lahnstein und Wiesbaden unter der Woche gut zu fahren. Das Stück von Bonn bis Koblenz ist echter Wanderweg/steig und macht auf dem Rad keinen Spaß.


----------



## ploerre (28. August 2014)

Meine Erfahrungen von Wiesbaden bis Lorch:

Erstmal hat er zumindest auf diesem Abschnitt nix mit dem Rheinsteig zu tun, da gibt es null Überschneidung.
Der RH hält sich bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen auf dem obersten Kamm des Rheingaugebirges und ist meistens Waldautobahn.
Landschaftlich ganz OK, Aussicht nur vereinzelt, technisch anspruchslos, sauber markiert. Er ist interessant als Zubringer, wenn man zb. zur Zange oder in den Hinterlandswald will, weil wenn man erstmal oben ist...
In der Nähe und manchmal gemeinsam läuft noch der Rheingauer Gebück-wanderweg, der ist zw. Schlangenbad und Hausen ein sehr netter Trail. (Bergab richtung Schlangenbad)
Das schönste Stück vom RH ist meines Erachtens das hintere Stück zw. Stephanshausen und Lorch, weil da teilweise das Gebirge links und rechts runter geht und der Wald sich öffnet. Vorher würde ich in jedem Fall den Gebückweg vorziehen.


----------



## Wickerer (28. August 2014)

Oder alternativ den Rheingauer Rieslingpfad...


----------

